# 4 Season 2010 Audi S4: Supercharged Badging & Silver Optics



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With this installment of our 4 Season 2010 Audi S4 series we’ve decided to take a bit of a different approach. Fourtitude’s recent change to Vbulletin4 forum software has added some great new features including the opportunity for blog-like presentation. Given this new and flexible functionality, we’ve decided to change our format for more rapid updates about the car. The goal here is for a target of weekly installments that are slightly shorter in length. This time around, we’ll be reporting on our first modification we made to the car, albeit a subtle one.

We’ve few complaints about our 2010 Audi S4 and fewer still about the car’s blisteringly fast and likely under-reported power levels. It seems only a matter of time before ECU tuning firms begin to line up with offerings that wring more power from the engine but even in stock form it is a pure joy.










Frankly, we’ve only one real complaint about the engine and it’s got nothing to do with the hardware physically. It’s the name. “3.0T” is what Audi is determined to call the thing even though this new mill is supercharged. Likely devised by German marketing and branding experts, the nomenclature may be consistent as representative of any forced induction but SC or K (for the German word Kompressor) seems a more logical choice.

Granted, the S4 skips any 3.0T branding as S-cars never get engine designations on their flanks, but that quarter panel brag-line has carried over from the B7 and has changed from V8 to V6T. We’re guessing V6 isn’t quite as impressive to a non-schooled traffic mate in a neighboring lane and the T remains downright confusing. Surely that too was the thinking when Audi of America chose to switch those quarter panel badges to a cool piece saying “Supercharged” and accented by that trademark Audi Sport parallelogram for the A6 3.0T.

Introduced in the Jason Statham Super Bowl ad, the Supercharged emblem boasts a carbon fiber inlay in that Audi Sport swoosh though we hear a red version is also in the planning. The badges are offered as part of a new dealer installed Silver Optic Kit from Audi Accessories that pairs them with satin silver rocker panel blades and templates for easy install of the badge. Initially we thought of installing the kit and ordered the full setup but chose to skip the blades given our car’s rare Black Optics package from Audi Exclusive though the carbon fiber inlayed badge seemed like a good maiden modification to our virgin S4.

The V6T badges are easily removed. We performed our installation at Autohaus Lancaster, our local Audi dealership, where our tech used 3M Spray adhesive remover and a cool eraser-texture rubber buffing wheel to neatly remove any residue. DIYers might net a similar result with some floss and Goo Gone.










As part of the Silver Optics Kit, the new badges come with sticker guides used to measure positioning by lining them up with the gap between the door and the fender and also with the creased tornado line on the shoulder of the car. Using the guides assures they’re level… a more than welcome touch given the badge’s shape and the aforementioned descending tornado line make it nearly impossible to level out with your naked eye. 

Badges affixed, we removed the guides from the fenders and admired our work. Given the OE source the badges look as if they belong on the car. Even better, the optional carbon fiber inlays match up quite well with the blacked out grille and various other dark bits on the car.

This modification is both minor and subtle but a step in the right direction. The plan is to visually enhance the car even further and dial up the Black Optics theme which accents well with our special Suzuka Grey paint from Audi Exclusive. Performance upgrades are also planned though, like many 2010 S4 owners, we find ourselves eagerly awaiting the market to catch up with the car.










*Note to S4-Owners/Fourtitude Readers:* You’ll note in the above report that we did not install our Silver Optics package satin silver rocker blades. In the next few weeks Fourtitude will be launching an all-new design of this website and during that time we’ll be featuring a number of giveaways to readers. One of the items to be awarded will be the blades that came with our kit. Keep your eyes open on the site and specifically in our B8 S4 discussion forum where we’ll run further details at that time.

*Check out more photos from this process in our  4 Season 2010 Audi S4 Photo Gallery .*

* 4 Season 2010 Audi S4 Index *

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> <tr> <td bgcolor="#D4D4D4"><b><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">PARTS:</font></b></td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#E5E5E5"><p><font size="1"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">"Supercharged" Badge with Carbon Fiber Inlay (#4F0 853 601) - $34.00 ea.

Aluminum Optic Kit - $529 plus dealer install (about 1 hour labor)
(includes 2 badges, 2 badge templates and 2 rocker blades with satin silver paint finish)
</font></p></td> </tr></table>


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are the hands of a true car guy!

I would suggest some:


----------

